
HTML5 & CSS3 Fundamentals: Development for Absolute Beginners | Channel 9 - johndcook
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/HTML5-CSS3-Fundamentals-Development-for-Absolute-Beginners
======
kimmel
No mention of polyfills for IE8 and below. Ha. It should read 'HTML5 & CSS3
Fundamentals: This shit don't work in IE6-8 without polyfills'

~~~
dspillett
If you see "HTML5 & CSS3" and expect IE6/7/8 relevance, then you are pretty
much always going to be disappointed. For some of the features there there is
no "graceful degradation" there is only "having two code paths, one for IE-old
and one for everything else" or "left IE-old in the dust".

~~~
chao-
Spent a solid year fighting that reality and now I completely agree.

My company has recently decided to ditch support for IE6-8 when we roll out a
new front-end design (and a handful of features). Any time our CEO and
designer would dream up something new, they would come to me about, and would
leave with an asterisk slapped on it which read "except in older IE". It
prompted us to really dig into how much of our user base was even using IE6-8,
and it was shockingly low. Shocking when you consider that many of our users
are restaurants, who often just have a machine in the back running Windows
WhoCaresHowOld Edition.

------
debacle
I'd really like an "HTML5 & CCS3 for developers who have supported IE6 for the
last ten years."

Because that's where I'm at. I don't have the time to learn HTML5 because I
wont be able to use it for years to come.

~~~
samstave
Maybe look for a different job?

~~~
patrickaljord
Exactly. It's too easy to find a job when you're a dev, you really get to
chose where (including remote) and what to work on. I don't understand devs
who keep working on jobs they hate.

~~~
upsideup
Do you know of any particular source of offers for remote work?

Particularly where they would accept somebody from outside the US

~~~
kristofferR
Odesk.com is the largest one, very competitive though.

------
azat_co
Thanks for the link!

------
bgramer
Too bad the videos are not subtitled/captioned.

